# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Trasvases >  Los regantes del Vinalopó aceptan el primer riego del trasvase

## sergi1907

Mar, 12/06/2012

La Razón

El agua del Júcar regará los campos del Vinalopó. Los usuarios alicantinos aceptan que, como solución de «urgencia», la distribución de la cantidad que quede de los doce hectómetros cúbicos almacenados en la balsa de San Diego desde mayo de 2011. 

Será el primer envío de agua que realiza este trasvase Júcar- Vinalopó, que culminó su fase de pruebas con el llenado de este embalse hace ya más de un año. 

El presidente de la Junta de Usuarios del Vinalopó, Andrés Martínez, aseguró ayer que entienden que es necesario aprovechar esta agua, aunque continúan pensando que no es de suficiente calidad para regar todos sus cultivos. Se usará para frutales y cereales, pero sigue dudando de que sirva para las hortalizas. «Nos tienen que aportar análisis». 

La Confederación Hidrográfica del Júcar (CHJ) confirmó la existencia de las negociaciones entre todas las partes implicadas y pidió prudencia porque hay que esperar a que la obra del postrasvase esté finalizada. No obstante, la presidenta de la Confederación Hidrográfica del Júcar (CHJ), María Ángeles Ureña, avanzó la semana pasada su intención de que el trasvase estuviese en funcionamiento en septiembre. 

El Ministerio de Medio Ambiente del Ejecutivo socialista dio por finalizadas las obras con las pruebas de funcionamiento. En esta infraestructura se han invertido 330 millones y recibió 120 millones de fondos europeos.

Completó el primer envío de agua y la balsa final recogió estos doce hectómetros, una cantidad con la que puede abastecerse durante un año la ciudad de Alicante. Sin embargo, las disputas entre la Administraciones, entre ellas y con los regantes, han dejado esta agua embalsada durante todo este tiempo. 

La Junta de Usuarios del Vinalopó rechazó el agua de este trasvase desde el mismo día en el que la entonces ministra de Medio Ambiente del Gobierno del PSOE, Cristina Narbona, decidió retrasar el punto de toma hasta el azud de la Marquesa. Desde entonces reclaman la puesta en marcha de la toma antigua, «de mayor calidad». Si la aceptan ahora es porque se pierde agua, hay filtraciones en la balsa y se debe ver dónde está la fuga. Afirman que en un mes se podría vaciar, pero insisten en que se complete la toma original. 

http://hispagua.cedex.es/documentacion/noticia/111623

----------


## perdiguera

Me pongo malo cuando leo estas noticias.
Un año lleva el agua en una balsa, pedazo balsa para que le quepan 12 Hm3, por unos dimes y diretes de tontería.
Que el agua es buena para frutales y cereales pero no para hortalizas, me escandaliza; las hortalizas en muchos sitios se riegan con aguas fecales. Estas estoy seguro que no son.
¿Tendrá algo que ver el precio? 
Si la balsa tiene filtraciones hay que demandar a la constructora, aunque yo me inclino por pensar que las pérdidas tienen que ver con la evaporación al estar un año el agua embalsada.
¡La fuga hay que buscarla vaciando la balsa! ¿Saben Uds. que hay unos señores que se llaman buzos?
¡Cuanta inutilidad dirigente hay en cualquier nivel!
Dan asco.

----------


## sergi1907

12 Hm3 es lo mismo que tiene el embalse de Siurana, una locura dejar escapar ese agua.
He encontrado una imagen de una de las balsas, la de San Diego 



http://www.larazon.es/noticia/3309-l...o-del-trasvase

----------

